# weeds around seedlings



## FloridaTrees (Feb 28, 2002)

I have oak tree seedlings planted in pots that are about 4 inches across at the top and a good deal of them are filled now with weeds and grass that is beginning to seed up and grow. The seedlings themselves are not all that large, the largest maybe a foot tall and the roots from the weeds seem to be all entangled in the oak roots. Any suggestions about how to go about erradicating the weeds?

floridatrees


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 28, 2002)

Manualy is the best way for the tree then put a barrier on tho, peat or chip mulch.


----------



## FloridaTrees (Mar 1, 2002)

For those that I can't get out manually, that are too thickly enmeshed and seem that they'll go nowhere without ripping the poor trees out as well....what's the next best solution?
The grass seems to be the worst of the lot.


----------



## budroe69moni (Mar 1, 2002)

hey bro,
i had the same problem when i was starting oaks in 6" containers.
this is what i did, i took an empty paper towel roll and put it over the baby oak. make sure it's down to the soil level, then i spot sprayed w/ some round up. it kills everything green it hits but it's not soil activated!!!! worked for me !!!!!
peace


----------



## erob914 (Mar 2, 2002)

*weeds*

roundup on a q-tip will work also.


----------



## budroe69moni (Mar 2, 2002)

nice tip (no pun intended) i've never thought of that. that sure would cut down on the overspray!!!!!
budroe


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2002)

Bowl brush, paint brush....


----------



## UrbanEarth (Mar 23, 2002)

A sponge will work as well.

Alan


----------



## Jay Banks (Mar 25, 2002)

Those cheap foam brushes work well and are disposable.


----------

